# dashboard widget



## jmparisnow (17 Novembre 2005)

Salut je recherche des widgets: entre autres pages jaunes/blanches francaises; dico francais et d autres si vous avez fait de bonnes experiences.:rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Novembre 2005)

jmparisnow a dit:
			
		

> Salut je recherche des widgets: entre autres pages jaunes/blanches francaises; dico francais et d autres si vous avez fait de bonnes experiences.:rateau:



Bonjour et bienvenu  

Tu connais ce site ?


----------



## jmparisnow (20 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenu
> 
> Tu connais ce site ?


salut merci bien je suis novice depuis 2 semaines sur mac. 5 ans de pc et j ai enfin fait le grand saut. et bien sur tres content meme si je rencontre encore qq difficultés. Mais je decouvre qq forums. Sais tu d'ailleurs quel est le meilleur? Je souhaite egalement faire des copies de DVD "personnel"en vu de Divx ou bien DVD. et la surprise beaucoup de sons de cloches. Allant du plus facile avec dvd fast copie mais 100$,jusqu'au plus compliqué a mon niveau cad capturer le dvd avec Osex et ensuite pas tres clair... le bidouiller avec d'autres logicilels pour enfin le graver. Je ne sais pas vraiment vers ou me lancer. Pour l'instant je possede donc Osex, DVD studio pro,et toast 6 titanium.


----------



## flotow (20 Novembre 2005)

Salut!
Pour ce qui pourrait etre du meilleur, c'est le mac, (pour les ordis) ou MacG :love: pour les forums 
Pour ce qui est du bruit de cloche, j'ai la meme chose, et ca existe sur PC, c'est lorsque tu as une version de demo d'un logiciel (certians, pas tous), et dont tu testes le qualitées, mais pas pour les exploiter avec la version demo... bah ils te bloque


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Novembre 2005)

jmparisnow a dit:
			
		

> Mais je decouvre qq forums. Sais tu d'ailleurs quel est le meilleur?



Le meilleur forum ?? : sans aucun doute celui-ci
 
:love:


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenu
> 
> Tu connais ce site ?


Une fois n'est pas coutume, je trouve que rien n'égale la page sur le site d'Apple pour les widgets.


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Novembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une fois n'est pas coutume, je trouve que rien n'égale la page sur le site d'Apple pour les widgets.



Je le trouve un peu too much ... mais incontournable quand même


----------



## kisco (23 Novembre 2005)

jmparisnow a dit:
			
		

> Salut je recherche des widgets: entre autres pages jaunes/blanches francaises; dico francais et d autres si vous avez fait de bonnes experiences.


un dictionnaire en français : Wiktionary


----------



## Macbeth (23 Novembre 2005)

En français peut-être, mais il y a peu d'occurences qui sont renseignées (à Part Bonjour ).
Il faut peut-être patienter un peu avant qu'il soit performant, et mettre la main à la patte à l'occasion.


----------

